# Do I need a generator???



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

I got a nice Honda 2000 watt generator for a Christmas gift and I'm wondering if I'll ever use it.

I have a small pop-up truck camer that I usually power with a deep cycle battery, which works fine so far. I bring two batteries with me and I've never ran out of juice yet, but I've never been out camping longer than 4 days. 

I can't see a need for a generator but I wanted to hear from some more seasoned campers to see if I'm missing something.

Thanks.


----------



## Daveldman (Jun 6, 2010)

It can't hurt. Is it a small inverter type? If so, it doesn't take up too much space. The battery can be fine, but backup is always good. 


From where I am


----------



## downrange (Dec 25, 2010)

Really nice to have, even if you rarely use it. Honda is the best of the best, so it should last you a long time. Electric heaters are nice in cold weather! 


Sometimes life is greasy.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

Better to have and not use then not have and need. What i do is pack a extra battery charger in camper some where and leave it . I've had a dead battery a couple times from door left ajar kids leave key turned on i just hook up charger run a hr or so then i could start


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

We have a generator just a little larger that we use for charging batterys, power the coffe maker in the morning or ocasionaly run the microave. We use the generator more than we planned. We have an inexspensive invertor that we use to run a tv,power the laptop, charge cell phones ect. Because we have the ability to charge batteries we dont skimp on lights ect. We put a dual bank marine charger in to rapidly recharge batteries when the generator is running.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

plugger said:


> We have a generator just a little larger that we use for charging batterys, power the coffe maker in the morning or ocasionaly run the microave. We use the generator more than we planned. We have an inexspensive invertor that we use to run a tv,power the laptop, charge cell phones ect. Because we have the ability to charge batteries we dont skimp on lights ect. We put a dual bank marine charger in to rapidly recharge batteries when the generator is running.


 
Sounds like you get great use out of your generator. My truck camper doesn't have a coffee maker, tv, microwave, laptop or cell chargers to power. Just interior lights and the fan to the furnace. 

I'm leaning towards returning the generator. It's too nice of a gift to let it sit in the garage and may not get used once over the next 2 years. Besides, every year someone brings a big generator for all of us to plug into if we need to. I never needed to plug in this year.


----------



## 7iron (Feb 28, 2005)

If you don't want to return it , I'll store it at my house and bring it to you when you call.


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

You are correct that is a really nice gift! Someone must really like you. Lol. If it is the generator I believe it is its a handy tool to have, not only for your camper but its light and easy to transport, not to mention very quiet. But you know whats best for you. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

thill said:


> Sounds like you get great use out of your generator. My truck camper doesn't have a coffee maker, tv, microwave, laptop or cell chargers to power. Just interior lights and the fan to the furnace.
> 
> I'm leaning towards returning the generator. It's too nice of a gift to let it sit in the garage and may not get used once over the next 2 years. Besides, every year someone brings a big generator for all of us to plug into if we need to. I never needed to plug in this year.


 I have a truck camper when i go on long trips like a 2 week trip out west we took 3 batteries with us. We had no problems. we never had electric hookup just roughing it. I do have a charge line on my truck and my camper convertor is a charger as well so when i drive the batteries charge. I also brought along an extra water pump to take showers with. we used our invertor to run the laptop to watch a movie at night.When ever i take our camper off while we camp i plug a charge line into the 7way and hook it up to a battery when we drive around. We have never ran out of juice.
Its pretty simple to hook up a charge line on your vehichle most trucks come with one if you have a 7way.


----------



## fishmagnetmike (Dec 10, 2010)

I have the same one use it for everything I powered three trailers at deer camp take where ever I want it's even been ice fishing 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mbatson (Oct 10, 2010)

If it was free and your dogging it with a battery, live like a king with the generator 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 5eyes (Jan 24, 2003)

What? no coffee maker..just can't do that..


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

5eyes said:


> What? no coffee maker..just can't do that..



Sometimes I'm a little slow in thought. FINALLY broke down and bought a percolator from Cabelas two years ago. After 15 years of instant coffee while camping and fishing I'm in heaven. Nothing like pulling out the Coleman stove and perking real coffee right on the riverbank while steelie fishing!


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

if you have it keep it. if you dry camp its handy for more then just keeping your batteries charged. and since you have it it only costs a gallon of gas now and then.

would i buy one? probably not. if i camp in the woods for a week my battery runs down, and i hook up th jumper cables for 20 minutes.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

jatc said:


> Sometimes I'm a little slow in thought. FINALLY broke down and bought a percolator from Cabelas two years ago. After 15 years of instant coffee while camping and fishing I'm in heaven. Nothing like pulling out the Coleman stove and perking real coffee right on the riverbank while steelie fishing!


 lol thats funny dude... suffer that instant crap all that time.. amaizing how the simple things escape us huh?

yes, the first thing i check in my camper is the status of my percolator. whenyou get the timing perfect,,,it is purely liquid love from god.
my wife has even grown to love camping primarily because of my coffee and bacon and waffle making skills. i sugjest two things. buy awsome fresh coffee. when we can get it we like starbucks tribute. but always spend the extra couple dollars for your very favorite coffee for camping.

now i also recomend two items, not coffee related. the first is a "pie iron" this handy little item cooks hot sandwiches, pies, and all sorts or food handy and fast on your coleman or over a fire. also a simular item is the waffle iron. a cast iron wafflemaker in long handles for use over a campfire or your coleman. with these three items, coffeepot, pie iron, and waffle iron,,, man is king!


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

john warren said:


> lol thats funny dude... suffer that instant crap all that time.. amaizing how the simple things escape us huh?
> 
> yes, the first thing i check in my camper is the status of my percolator. whenyou get the timing perfect,,,it is purely liquid love from god.
> my wife has even grown to love camping primarily because of my coffee and bacon and waffle making skills. i sugjest two things. buy awsome fresh coffee. when we can get it we like starbucks tribute. but always spend the extra couple dollars for your very favorite coffee for camping.
> ...



We have the pie irons. I picked up some really nice cast iron ones years ago and we make many of our meals with them. I don't have the waffle iron though. For breakfast we use the pie irons and if you get a chance try this one..... Two pieces of bread dipped in an egg, milk, cinnamon mixture (french toast). Put the bread in the irons with sausage or bacon and a little bit of maple syrup for the filling. AWESOME!

Back to the original thread though. If you have the generator, you might as well keep it. As was pointed out they are super handy to have and only cost a little gas when you need power. I put six volt batteries in series in my trailer and that will last easily three days running the furnace, fridge, and lights. When we set up the trailer a little more permanent though on our hunting property, I have a generator for topping the batteries off when they get low. Nothing beats being able to run as many lights as you want without worrying about running out of juice in the middle of the night for your furnace in December.


----------

